# Gotta love secret ponds



## alock0889 (Feb 6, 2009)

Interesting weekend for me. I fished the Lake Erie harbors on Friday, and we did decent at best. The water was pretty muddy and murky from all that rain we got. I decided before I went back to school, I would fish one of my secret ponds. Thank god I did. I landed this baby on a black buzzbait before dark. Didn't fight as hard as I would have hoped, but none the less, big big bass. Got some nice pics and released her. I am not trying to stir up anything in this thread, but I was wondering what everyone thinks she weighs? I didn't have a scale or measuring tape, but I would say she had to be right around 5lbs. Anyways, enjoy the pic and good luck out there!


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I'd say around 4 lbs just from the pic.. Then again its through a picture so I am just guessing here... Nice fish BTW


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Very Nice Fish, Congrats!

Please, this is meant to help...nothing else! 
I carry a 3' tape (just a little bigger than a quarter) with me at all times...if you get the length and girth, others can help you to get close to the weight without major drama!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice Bass!! 
I found a decent pond this weekend too, and got permission to fish it. I didnt catch anything as quite nice as yours though, congrats.
I use a tape measure from I got from Lowes; its a little key chain type deal, it cost me a whole $ 1.98.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

alock0889,
That looks like a 5 pounder, or more. Hard to say, not knowing the length of the bass. Just the same, that's a very nice bucketmouthed green trout.  Gotta love those hidden farm ponds!

I was fishing a spring fed farm pond this morning and got lucky with a soft topwater frog, that landed me this 16" largemouth. I'm guessing it was in the 3 lb. range. It will be good eating, no matter what it weighed. 









Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

firstflight111 said:


> I am just guessing here 11.5 lbs or close to it ..Nice fish


I second that.


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

4.38 pounds


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice fish!!!

I guess about 4-5 lbs. If it was a female and full of eggs, it might go around 6 at the right time.


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

my guess would be around 5.25lbs


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

i guess lower end of 5lbs. nice fish


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks like the pond behind Pettitis


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Solid 4 maybe a bit more.


----------



## alock0889 (Feb 6, 2009)

skippyflyboy said:


> Looks like the pond behind Pettitis


lol nope. this is the one pond that i try to keep as quiet as possible. good try tho


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

thats a 5lber is you ask me nice bass man


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

the key here is that you're holding it close to your body so the picture gives an accurate portrayal of size. i'd say she's all of 5


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah. Thats a good 6lbr. I'd guess. Nice Fish!I caught this one tonight at my pond. Weighed 5lbs.


----------



## richard j (Jun 13, 2011)

looks like a nice one. i would say about 5+# also.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

No matter what she weighed it's a nice bass and by next year she outta weigh alot more when you catch her again.


----------

